# Filetrip.net infected ?!



## Mbmax (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi.
When i access filetrip.net avast reports me an infection HTML:Iframe-inf.

Anyone with the same message ?


----------



## iFish (Jan 25, 2011)

I get the same thing..


----------



## DarkJDL (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah,  Happens with me as well



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What is the current listing status for filetrip.net?
> 
> Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.
> 
> ...



my guess is that it is an advertisement or something.  but I don't really know anything.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not my AV but firefox site checking thing (even if you disable google analytics and co I guess they still have this).
I poked around the report and the code to find 

CODE buried in there (classic hidden frame issue)

I am not up on the latest attack methods for browsers and I am not about to pull apart this one) but usually these things revolve around simple attack methods and outdated browsers (not all the time

Usual stuff I know but for others add the domain to your hosts file ( http://www.ehow.com/how_5225562_edit-windows-hosts-file.html ). Couple it with some ad blocking stuff (noscript has iframe blocking abilities) and maintain full updates and the like.

Edit- ROT13ed the URL. http://www.rot13.com/index.php will bring it back.

Edit2- missed the thread in the filetrip discussions section http://gbatemp.net/t276264-malicious-site-warning


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 25, 2011)

OK. I'm not alone.
Seems that Costello will have to clean that when he get a chance.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 25, 2011)

Same here, I guess I might have some info, thanks to avast! anti-virus.


----------



## amaro (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 25, 2011)

i believe this has already been posted and is being discussed on another thread.

i believe you didn't see as it is in a different part of the forum. but this should be under 'Filetrip discussions' as well, in which case you would have seen it before making this one.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm, it seems Essentials detected something as well.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 26, 2011)

Take further discussion to this thread


----------

